# Jumper Show/International



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Well it sounds really exciting. You guys will do fine. Keep up with the lessons and with what you're doing. You guys will do just fine. Have fun with it!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Good luck!! I hope you have a ton of fun!! Can't wait to see the McDuff!!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Sounds like a blast. Draft x is really what I want to own some day so I cannot wait to see a photos of McDuff!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

What a fun idea! Good luck and have fun!


----------

